# Gewinnspieler werden verkauft



## dvill (5 Oktober 2007)

Das ist eh' klar, aber immer wieder nett.


----------



## Strandhafer (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Ja, das ist wirklich nett.:wall:

Dann bekommt man wohl demnächst wieder Anrufe, in dem einen Handyverträge oder Lose mit Gewinngarantie angedreht werden sollen.


----------



## dvill (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Ein Beispiel aus der realen Welt. Die Karten gibt es in Einkaufszonen. Ausfüllen und gleich in einen Beispiel-Mercedes einwerfen. Gewinn kommt garantiert ...

In Dunkelschwarz auf Hellschwarz ist ganz unten sogar das Unternehmen genannt, welches mit den gesammelten Daten weitere Gewinnspiele vermarktet.


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Sven kann sich jedenfalls warm anziehen.


----------



## sascha (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



dvill schrieb:


> Sven kann sich jedenfalls warm anziehen.



Was ihn nich daran gehindert hat, sich heute bei einem neuen Gewinnspiel anzumelden. Diesmal gibts für ihn 500.000 Euro zu gewinnen. Wohl finanziert von einer Schweizer Firma. Sven hat mir erzählt, dass er sich ganz dolle auf das Geld freut...


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



sascha schrieb:


> Sven hat mir erzählt, dass er sich ganz dolle auf das Geld freut...


Das braucht er auch, damit er all die Abos bezahlen kann, die er demnächst abschließt...


----------



## sascha (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Und prompt hat Sven Mailpost bekommen heute. Jemand hat nach ihm gefragt. Er soll jetzt unbedingt die Seite nachbarschaft24.net besuchen. Ich glaube, das wird er tun - und mitfilmen...


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



sascha schrieb:


> ....  Ich glaube, das wird er tun - und mitfilmen...


Filme gucke ich gerne, besonders solche.


----------



## sascha (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Noch hat er nicht...


----------



## dieter_w (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



dvill schrieb:


> In Dunkelschwarz auf Hellschwarz ist ganz unten sogar das Unternehmen genannt, welches mit den gesammelten Daten weitere Gewinnspiele vermarktet.


Wobei, ist es nicht etwas gewagt, mit dem Zeigefinger bereits hier in Richtung Dubai zu weisen?

[noparse]www.fuehrerscheincheck.com/index.php?Site=impressum.html[/noparse]

... und wie sie alle heißen ...

[noparse]www.effili.com/index.php?seite=4[/noparse]


----------



## dvill (4 November 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Ein Datensatz kann nen Euro bringen (5 x 0,20 Euro).

Da bleibt noch fett was übrig.


----------



## dieter_w (4 November 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



> ... Gewinnspiel mit paar kleinen Besonderheiten, welche es bisher in dieser Form noch nicht gegeben hat und vorallem an junge Leute gerichtet ist ...


Hmmh, soll wohl ein Nachfolgemodell bzw. Weiterentwicklung des Fabrikverkaufs werden.


----------



## dvill (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

"Ich habe keine Ahnung."

Stimmt.


----------



## dvill (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bdsg_1990/__16.html


> *§ 16 Datenübermittlung an nicht-öffentliche Stellen*
> 
> (1) Die Übermittlung personenbezogener Daten an nicht-öffentliche Stellen ist zulässig, wenn
> 
> ...


Doch: Wen juckt das?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

"aktuelle Adressen generieren?"

[noparse]http://www.ina-germany.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=62&Itemid=98[/noparse]


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "aktuelle Adressen generieren?"
> [noparse]http://www.ina-germany.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=62&Itemid=98[/noparse]



so was in der Art etwa?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=207447&highlight=ina#post207447


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

INA ist nur *ein* Beispiel, wo diese "Dienstleistung" *öffentlich* angeboten wird.
Machen tun es alle.

Insbesondere auch Votings und Gewinnspiele der Privatsender.


----------



## dvill (4 März 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Einmal ist keinmal.


----------



## dvill (29 April 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Der Verkäufer meinte Sie seien sauber.....


----------



## dvill (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



> CD15
> 320.000 Gewinnspiel Teilnehmer komplette Anschrift, email, Geburtsdatum


Die IP-Adresse wäre noch gut.


----------



## dvill (25 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

suche dringend Handynummern - biete im Tausch [1:1] eMail Adressen.


----------



## dvill (11 März 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



> Passwörter werde ich vorher noch rauslöschen!


Wie nett.


----------



## dvill (20 April 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

ca Anfang mai 100.000 deutsche Adressen und mehr verfügbar


----------



## dvill (9 Mai 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

verbraucherrechtliches…  OLG Köln: Ausufernde Einwilligung in Telefonwerbung bei Gewinnspiel unwirksam


> Inzwischen haben etliche Gewinnspielveranstalter ihren Sitz ins Ausland verlegt und hoffen, sich damit den deutschen Gerichten zu entziehen.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

30 000 komplette kontodaten www.affiliates.de


> ich habe mehr als 30 000 komplette kontodaten so das man z.b. von 5000 leuten a 9,99 euro abuchen kann .


----------



## dvill (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Nicht nur Gewinnspieler: WoherkommendieDaten? | WarnungvorPackstation-Phishing | News-Foren


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Abofallen und andere Gefahren auf dem Hessentag - Stadtallendorf - myheimat.de


> An dem com!-Stand im Zelt lagen außerdem noch Hörzu-Gewinnspielkarten aus. Hier lautete die nächste Falle: Wer daran teilnehmen wollte, musste dem Betreiber die Erlaubnis zu Werbeanrufen geben. Auf die gesetzlich vorgesehene Einspruchsmöglichkeit wurde zwar im Kleingedruckten hingewiesen - wer das jedoch übersieht oder die Karte abgeschickt hat, hat jedoch keine Chance mehr - woher soll man dann wissen, bei wem man die lästigen Anrufe abbestellen soll? Wahrscheinlich haben auch hier viele ihre Unterschrift auf die Gewinnspielkarte gesetzt, ohne die Konsequenzen zu kennen.


----------



## Antiscammer (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Die Datenbestände der Gewinnbimmler generieren sich teilweise aus den Stammdaten der Lotterievermittler von SKL/NKL, aber vor allem auch aus solchen Gewinnspielen. Die Teilnahme an diesen albernen Spielchen ist immer wieder absolutes Gift für den persönlichen Datenschutz. Die Datensammlung ist auch immer wieder oft der Hauptzweck solcher Veranstaltungen. Wer da seine Daten preisgibt, hat die Garantie[TM] für erhebliche Werbebelästigung.

Das gleiche gilt für Gewinnspiele im Internet. Wenn man da auf der Webseite "unsere Sponsoren" sich die stolzen Listen der Werbepartner anguckt, wird es einem übel: da ist regelmäßig die ganze Szene der übelsten Datenhändler dieser Republik versammelt.

Hauptsächlich auf Betreiben politischer Lobbyisten wurde es unterlassen, das sogenannte "Listenprivileg" im Datenschutzrecht zu kippen. Solange aber dieses Schlupfloch existiert, gibt es nicht die geringste Handhabe gegen den Datenhandel.


----------



## dvill (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Jetzt auch im Winterschlussverkauf:

SUPER DATEN ZU VERGEBEN!!! - ?ntoko Türkiye


> Sehr geehrte Call Center Betreiber!
> 
> Wenn Sie auf der Suche nach guten Adressen sind, dann sind Sie bei uns richtig.
> 
> ...


http://intoko.kijiji.com.tr/c-is-El...nler-3000-FRISCHE-ADRESSEN-W0QQAdIdZ228710212


> 3000 GEWINNSPIEL DATEN SOFORT ZU VERGEBEN FÜR 500€ !!!!
> 
> ALLES OK KUNDEN 2010 !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eniac (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Auf dem türkischen Basar ist immer was los: Call center Daten



> Sehr geehrte Call-Center Brauchen Sie noch Daten,im Bereich Tele-Marketing(Outbound), mit Name,Anschrift,Geburtsdatum,Telefonnummer? Dann nehmen sie mit uns Kontakt auf ! Von ganz Deutschland,sind alle Altersgruppen von verschiedenen Nationen vorhanden, direkt vom VP! Wir freuen uns ihnen weitere İnformationen mitzuteilen! Mit freundlichen Grüssen J.  B.



Auch im Bereich Kaffeefahrten findet ein reger Handel mit alten Kaufverträgen statt.


Eniac


----------



## dvill (9 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

So läuft's business:

Gelegenheit für Call center die nicht so viel geld haben !! - ?ntoko Türkiye


> Biete knapp 1MillionenDaten
> Für 2000 TL
> Alle mit  kompletter Anschrift Telefonnummer und
> Geburtsdatum + 80 % mit BV !!



Daten - ?ntoko Türkiye


> Brauchen Sie noch Daten,im Bereich Tele-Marketing(Outbound),
> 
> mit Name,Anschrift,Geburtsdatum,Telefonnummer?
> 
> Dann nehmen sie mit uns Kontakt auf !


Datensätze mit Telefonnummer und Geburtsdatum gibt es also massenhaft im Dutzend billiger.

Hier geht das dann weiter: http://win-finder.com/index.php?page=login_form


> Loggen Sie sich jetzt mit Ihrer Telefonnummer und Ihrem Geburtsdatum ein und Sie gelangen zu unserem Servicebereich


http://www.win-finder.com/AGB Win-Finder.pdf


> Das wöchentliche Entgelt für die Aufladung des Berechtigungscodes wird auf der Telefonrechnung des Festnetzanschlusses vom Kunden abgerechnet.


Klasse.

Telefonanschlussinhaber müssen nix mehr machen. Jeder kann von der Telefonrechnung nach Belieben abbuchen. Perfekt.

Die Regulierungsbehörde pennt. Die Regierung macht nix. Das Gewerbe blüht.


----------



## dvill (10 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Der aus dem illegalen Datenhandel folgende Telefonterror sieht dann z.B. so aus:

Telefonterror einer dubiosen Firma nervt Geithainer - Geithain - Region - LVZ-Online


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Was lese ich denn da?


> Gegen den Firmeninhaber, der weder Friedrich noch Müller heißt, ist ein  Strafbefehl anhängig, erklärt jetzt auf Nachfrage unserer Zeitung  M* W*, stellvertretender Pressesprecher des Amtsgerichtes  Leipzig. „Dabei geht es um den Verdacht des Betruges im Zusamnmenhang  *mit einer Firma in Wien*", bestätigt er. Der Beschuldigte habe Einspruch  gegen den Strafbefehl eingelegt, es werde jedoch voraussichtlich eine  Hauptverhandlung vor dem Amtsgericht Leipzig stattfinden. Ein Termin  stehe noch nicht fest.



Ob da in Leipzig noch ein Karussell abbrennt? Ein Wiener Karrussell etwa?


----------



## dvill (11 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/018010206605412/12


> Desweiteren wurde im Mitten von dem Telefonat mitgeteilt, das dieses aufgezeichnet wird, aufgrund dessen meinte mein Freund, warum er Ihn nicht am Anfang schon informiert hatte, darauf meinte der Mann das wird ja nacher zusammengeschnitten.


Natürlich, die Telefonterroristen wollen doch einen guten Schnitt machen ...

- Outbound Projekte -


> Der Clou ist, dass  unser Inkasso- Partner die Forderungen ankauft, d.h. der Forderungseigentümer  weiß bei Abschluss des Vertrages, welchen Betrag er überwiesen bekommt. Dieser Betrag liegt  bei 9% bis 10% der Forderungssumme. Der  Inkasso- Partner kalkuliert den Kaufpreis für die Forderungen und schließt  hierüber einen Vertrag. Dann  werden die Schuldner angeschrieben und über diesen einzig möglichen Weg geprüft,  ob die Forderungen echt sind, oder ein Fake. Sobald  geprüft ist, ob die Forderungen tatsächlich existieren, was im Normalfall nach  4-8 Wochen feststeht, wird der komplette Kaufpreis überwiesen.


Ein guter Inkassostalker wird doch sicher eine Angstzahlerquote von 10% rauspressen können ...


----------



## dvill (11 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

http://www.onlinemaske.com/ilan/ila...nnspiel incl. eigenes Deutsches Buchungskonto


> Zudem vermitteln wir Ihnen ein Deutsches Postfach mit Scan- und Email-Service. Das heißt, dass Sie täglich Ihre Widerrufe und Kündigungen per Email erhalten und in die von uns zur Verfügung gestellten Datenbank einpflegen. Die Datenbank ist geeignet Untervertriebe zu verwalten !!! Zudem richten wir Ihnen eine Servicehotline mit individuellem Ansagetext ein. Der Kunde hat die Möglichkeit seine Kundennummer, Name und den Grund seines Anrufes aufzusprechen. Die Gespräche erhalten Sie zur Bearbeitung ganz bequem mit Voicefile per Email. Unsere Leistungen im Überblick: - kompletter Internetauftritt mit Ihrem eigenen Gewinnspiel - Schaltung der Servicehotline incl. Ansagetext - Vermittlung eines Deutschen Bankkontos auf eigenen Namen - Bereitstellung eines Kundenverwaltungsprogrammes - Einrichtung eines Deutschen Postfaches mit Email- Weiterleitung - Eintragung Ihrer Kunden in monatlich 200 Gewinnspiele incl. Loginportal für Kunden - Eintragung Ihrer Kunden bei bis zu 7 weltweiten Lotterien mit einem Mindestjackpot von bis zu 210 Mio. Euro - Begrüßungsschreiben incl. Design und Bereitstellung eines 100 € Reisegutscheins - Live-Kundendatenbank verschafft Ihnen absolute Transparenz über alle Transaktionen Zudem besteht die Möglichkeit kostengünstig unsere Predective-Dialer-Software zu nutzen. Mit Ihrem eigenen Gewinnspielservice bzw. Lottoprodukt werden Sie Ihr eigener Herr und können Ihr Unternehmen in eine erfolgreiche Zukunft ohne Abhängigkeit und unsicheren Provisionen führen.


Nur die Phantasie-Firma auf den BVI muss man noch selbst beisteuern ...


----------



## dvill (11 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Und ein hübsches Messingsschild mit zwei Schrauben wird benötigt. Zur Not reicht auch Pappe und ein Filzstift.


----------



## dvill (12 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

SR-online: SR Fernsehen / Sendungen A - Z / bonus


> *Woher nimmt die Firma die Daten?*
> Korrekte Kontonummer und Adresse – bloß woher? Das fragt man sich inzwischen auch im Haus der Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Saarbrücken. Hier gingen Dutzende von Verbraucherbeschwerden ein. Und noch viel schlimmer: bei manchen wurde der Betrag sogar direkt vom Konto abgebucht





> MadMaxWin ist ein bundesweites Phänomen, nach derzeitigem Ermittlungsstand scheint es in der Nähe von Düsseldorf einen Scheinbriefkasten zu geben, die Hintermänner dazu sitzen wohl in der Türkei





> Noch ist unklar wie die Hintermänner an die Daten der Verbraucher kommen. Bei Insidern ist die Firma bestens bekannt.


Die Behörden sind wie immer überfordert.


----------



## webwatcher (12 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



> Bei Insidern ist die Firma bestens bekannt.


Antispam warnt schon seit über einem Jahr vor dem Laden 
Warnung vor Gewinnspieldiensten


			
				am 29.08.2009 schrieb:
			
		

> MADMAXWIN
> Postfach B006
> Hans Thoma Straße 13
> 60596 Frankfurt
> madmaxwin.com


----------



## dvill (12 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Robert Lembke fragte oft: Welches Schweinerle hätten Sie denn gern?

Sorry, war ein Witz. Es kommt immer in die gleiche Kasse.

Wir kennen die Bande auch: Top sites for Lasercrest Infrastructure


----------



## Antiscammer (12 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



> Es kommt immer in die gleiche Kasse.



Die wohl hier stehen dürfte:
Bellevueweg 40, Zug, Schweiz - Google Maps


----------



## dvill (12 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Haben die in der Schweiz alle Vorwahlnummern aus Mainz?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ob da in Leipzig noch ein Karussell abbrennt? Ein Wiener Karrussell etwa?


Offenbar nicht, aber Details zum gerichtsanhängigen Verfahren 217 Cs 208 Js  23436/09 (Amtsgericht Leipzig) sind mir leider (noch) nicht bekannt.


(Die Kollegen vom "Team" suchen noch einen Pressevertreter, der dort eine Anfrage stellen könnte)


----------



## Elisabetz (28 September 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Und wo war eigentlich der Kündigungsvertrag?


----------



## dvill (1 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

POLIZEI MINDEN-LÜBBECKE POL-MI: BETRUG DURCH LASTSCHRIFT-TRICK :: AD HOC NEWS


> Mit einer neuen Betrugsmasche konfrontierte am Mittwoch eine 69-jährige Rentnerin das Mindener Kriminalkommissariat 31. Die Mindenerin teilte mit, vor ca. 14 Tagen einen Anruf ihres heimischen Bankunternehmens erhalten zu haben. Ein vermeintlicher Mitarbeiter fragte die Frau unter Nennung ihrer richtigen Kontonummer, ob die Bankverbindungsdaten noch aktuell seien, dann beendete er das Gespräch. Eine Woche später erhielt die Bankkundin ein Schreiben einer Gesellschaft "Für Glück und Reichtum" mit Sitz in Dortmund und Istanbul. Ihr wurde mitgeteilt, mit einem monatlichen Lastschrifteinzug von 59,00 EUR  an 200 Gewinnspielen im Monat teilzunehmen. In dem Schreiben wurden ihre Konto- und Bankverbindungsdaten exakt genannt. Die erste Abbuchung sollte am 1.10. erfolgen.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Der Fernsehtipp: Abgezockt am Telefon - Das Milliardengeschäft der Gewinnspiel-Mafia - die story - WDR Fernsehen


> Montag, 11. Oktober 2010, 22.00 - 22.45 Uhr





> Bei Witwe Karla B., 83, begann es vor etwa zwei Jahren: Plötzlich buchen angebliche Gewinnspielunternehmen von ihrem Konto ab - einmal, zweimal, immer wieder - und plötzlich sogar mehrere Firmen parallel. Die Namen hat sie nie gehört, nie einen Vertrag unterschrieben. Die Abbuchungen übersteigen bald die schmale Rente der alten Dame - im August buchen die Glücksversprecher insgesamt 1600 Euro ab. Der Fall Karla B. ist einer von Hunderttausenden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



> Ein Film von Marc Rosenthal...



...der hoffentlich ohne Sat1-Akte-Schnick-Schnack auskommt 


Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## webwatcher (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...der hoffentlich ohne Sat1-Akte-Schnick-Schnack auskommt


Und ohne den  Unfug  der in der Vorankündigung steht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Und ohne den  Unfug  der in der Vorankündigung steht...


ich tu, was ich kann


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Betrug am Telefon - Die Falschen gewinnen - Geld - sueddeutsche.de


> Ein Mitarbeiter von Future Call, eines der in Verdacht geratenen Callcenter, sagte als Zeuge aus, er habe einmal eine Frau  angerufen und gefragt, ob er deren Sohn sprechen könne. Die Frau habe geantwortet, der Sohn sei schon seit sieben Jahren tot. Den Grund für dieses peinliche Malheur fanden die Ermittler schnell heraus. Die Betreiber des mutmaßlich kriminellen Firmen-Netzwerks hatten über Jahre hinweg offenbar wahllos Daten von Verbrauchern gesammelt und gekauft. Wer in diesen Listen auftauchte, wurde einfach angerufen, um ihn mit vermeintlichen Gewinnspielen abzuzocken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



dvill schrieb:


> Der Fernsehtipp: Abgezockt am Telefon - Das Milliardengeschäft der Gewinnspiel-Mafia - die story - WDR Fernsehen


Hat das jemand gesehen?


----------



## Hippo (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hat das jemand gesehen?



Öhm ...
Lt. Deinem Link kommt das erst näXte Woche 

*Abgezockt am Telefon - Das Milliardengeschäft der Gewinnspiel-Mafia*

*Ein Film von Marc Rosenthal und Benno-Falk Fuchs*










Montag, 11. Oktober 2010, 22.00 - 22.45 Uhr  . 






Donnerstag, 14. Oktober 2010, 14.15 - 15.00 Uhr  (Wdh.)


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Oh Mann, bin ich manchmal doof...
(was wird der WDR jetzt von mir denken???)
@mods: Bitte aufräumen hier, sorry.


----------



## Heiko (6 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Quatsch. Ist doch ein schöner Programmhinweis


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

OGS-200 - gewinnspielmafias Jimdo-Page!


> Sagen Sie einfach immer ja!


----------



## dvill (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Marl Aktuell/Sonntagsblatt im Vest  Betrug: „Kündigung“ spülte Millionen aufs Konto


> Die Geldeintreibung lief laut Anklage so ab: Der Duisburger besorgte sich Kundendaten aus Adress-Banken. Diesen „Kunden“ teilte er mit, sie hätten an einem Gewinnspieleintragungsdienst teilgenommen, leider aber die Kündigungsfrist versäumt. Deshalb müssten sie noch zahlen: 89 Euro (Win-Express), 95,70 Euro (Extrawin.tv) oder 149,70 Euro (Eurowin 24). Sollten sie die Zahlung verweigern, müssten sie mit der Einschaltung von Inkasso-Diensten, Rechtsanwälten oder Schufa-Eintragungen rechnen.
> 
> Tatsächlich hatten die angerufenen Personen aber nicht an dem Dienst teilgenommen. Bei einigen Produkten habe es sich lediglich um bloße Fassaden gehandelt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

www.tecnet-holding.ag - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records
aber was ist mit den anderen Beteiligten?
(in teils anderen Konstellationen)
(Googlen)




> 3,32 Millionen Euro buchten die Geschädigten allerdings zurück. Daraufhin ließ der Duisburger sie* durch einen (anderweitig verfolgten) Rechtsanwalt mahnen* [ach, den gibt es also doch?], und zahlreiche Geschädigte zahlten. *Zum Schluss seien die Kundenstämme*, teilweise unterstützt von der Rhaderin,* weiterverkauft worden.*






> Staatsanwaltschaft Essen
> 
> 23.07.2010
> 
> ...





> Zunächst nutzte Ö. seine Kontakte in der Call-Center-Branche, um in den Besitz von *Adressdatenbanken* zu kommen.
> Hierbei handelte es sich um *Kundendaten aus verschiedenen Bereichen, insbesondere aber auch um ältere Daten
> von Lotteriegesellschaften.* (etwas in dieser Art?) Anschließend beauftragte der Angeklagte anfangs externe Call-Center mit Sitz
> überwiegend in der Türkei, später dann eigene Mitarbeiter eines Call-Centers, das von der Angeklagte C. geführt
> ...





> Im Falle der Rückbuchung ließ O. die Geschädigten von dem anderweitig verfolgten Rechtsanwalt A. mahnen


aha
Quelle:
LG Essen

[_im pdf des LG Essen wird ein Münchner Strafverteidiger namens U*** erwähnt. Da es aber mehrere Münchner Srafverteidiger mit diesem Namen gibt, entferne ich hier eine diesbezügliche Spekulation und rette mich damit ans sichere Ufer. Googeln kann den Namen aus dem LG-pdf ja jeder selbst_]

übrigens wird am Nikolaustag auch der ein oder andere weitere Fall vor dem LG verhandelt, hier z.B.


> Anklagevorwurf: versuchte schwere räuberische Erpressung
> Tatort: Gelsenkirchen, Tatzeit: 05/2009
> 
> Am 29.05.2009 gegen 11.00 Uhr betrat der Angeklagte den xxx Markt an der xxxStraße in Gelsenkichen.
> ...


Ich bin gespannt, wie beide Verfahren enden

übrigens eine interessante Diskussion hier
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...de-eXtrawin.tv&p=245575&viewfull=1#post245575

Selbst wenn die beiden jungen Leute dort verknackt werden, ist das nur ein Herumlaborieren an den Außenbereichen des Gesamtproblems. Aber das wissen wir ja alle. Nur die Politker nicht.


> Wie auch immer diese Kasperbuden heißen, das muss Dich eigentlich nicht interessieren. Die ändern alle paar Wochen ihre Phantasienamen und die Briefkastenadressen bei Mail Boxes etc.
> 
> Gegen eine Beschneidung des Adresshandels wehrt sich die politische Lobby der Direktmarketingverbände. *Der illegale Datenhandel ist offenbar unerlässlich für die Pflege des Wirtschaftsstandorts Deutschland. *


Das ist die Ebene, wo nichts gegen die Probleme gemacht wird. Da stinkt der Fisch.

Bereits am 12.8.*2008* kommentierte Abzocknews die Gesetzesinitiative treffend:


> Können Gesetze den Verbraucher schützen:
> 
> Ich bezweifele, ob der jüngste Gesetzesentwurf zum Schutz vor unerwünschter Telefonwerbung unter Androhung von Geldstrafen bis zu € 50.000,- Abhilfe schafft, denn solche Beträge verdient ein entsprechendes Call-Center an einem halben Tag. Die Branche steht nach wie vor auf Wachstum und setzt mittlerweile Milliarden um – alleine in Deutschland. *Über die angedrohten Sanktionen wird der ein oder andere Anbieter lediglich schmunzeln und die Strafe gerne in Kauf nehmen.*


Aber so ein uneffektives Gesetz wird erst einmal in Kraft gesetzt, versagt dann - und dann wird erst einmal überprüft, ob es versagt hat, obwohl das ja bereits vorher schon klar war.

Da gäbe es auch jede Menge Fragen an Frau Aigner!!!


Neben dem Adresshandel gibt es mit dem ungehinderten Inkassostalking mit Phantasieforderungen ein zweites Standbein dieses Betrugs. Auch hier verweigern sich die Entscheider in diesem Land gegen alle möglichen Lösungen, insbesondere eine dringendst notwendige Reform des Inkassorechts.

Da es Dutzende solcher Fälle gab alleine in den letzten 12 Monaten kann man ja wohl noch das ein oder andere Verfahren erwarten. Wahrscheinlich wird da aber nur Steuergeld verbraten und an die beteiligten Anwälte verteilt und am Ende gibt es Bewährungsstrafen und für die besonders fleissigen Helfershelfer eine goldene Rolex direkt aus Mallorca.


----------



## Reinhard (13 Dezember 2010)

*Abgezockt am Telefon - Der Kampf gegen die Gewinnspiel-Mafia*

Heute Montag, 13.12.10, 22.00-22.45 im WDR.

Abgezockt am Telefon &ndash; Der Kampf gegen die Gewinnspiel-Mafia - die story - WDR Fernsehen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Sehr interessant, sehr gut recherchiert.
Wird am 16.12.2010 von 14:15 Uhr - 15:00 Uhr wiederholt und kann auch momentan als Podcast angeschaut werden:
die story - WDR Fernsehen

Den Rat von Rechtsanwalt Stefan Richter, bei Beratungsgesprächen mit Banken immer einen Zeugen dabei zu haben, sollte man wohl immer beherzigen. Wahrscheinlich sollte man auch ein Gedächtnisprotokoll anfertigen und sich das kurz von allen Beteiligten bestätigen lassen. Siehe Mär von der 6-Wochen-Frist bei der Postbank: Auf die Rolle der Banken geht der Beitrag leider viel zu kurz ein. Der Beitrag wirft die Frage auf, wie sich im Vorfeld verhindern lässt, dass sich einfach von fremden Konten bedient wird.
Interessant die Auskunft des zentralen Kreditausschusses, Spitzenverband der Banken und des Bankenrechtlers Hans-Peter Schwintowski:



			
				Hans-Peter Schwintowski schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man über die Frage nachdenkt, ob man so etwas auch sicher machen kann. So, dass so etwas gar nicht mehr passiert, kann ich nur sagen: Das gibt es längst. Wir haben in Deutschland ein System, dass wir schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten praktizieren, wonach ich nur dann abbuchen darf, wenn der Kunde unterschrieben hat. Und es gibt inzwischen sogar noch ein noch sichereres Verfahren, da brauche ich gleich zwei Unterschriften - Nämlich von dem Kunden und von dem Überweisenden. Also noch sicherer geht es nicht. Nur: Das macht Aufwand, das ist Bürokratie und das machen wir hier in Deutschland bisher nicht.



Die Auskunft _des zentralen Kreditausschusses_:
*Zahlreiche Gewinnspielfirmen bedienen sich per Lastschrift bei den Konten vornehmlich älterer Damen und Herren. Die Lastschriften werden von Experten durchweg als unberechtigt angesehen. In welcher Größenordnung sind Ihnen solche Fälle bekannt?*
_Das Lastschriftverfahren wird in Deutschland sehr intensiv genutzt. Jährlich werden mehr als 8 Mrd. Zahlungen per Lastschrift abgewickelt. Der Anteil der missbräuchlichen Einzüge ist äußerst gering._

Da wird eine komplette Generation im großen Stil um ihre sauerverdiente Altersvorsorge beschissen und die Banken fungieren als willige Helfer...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Den Rat von Rechtsanwalt Andreas Richter, ...


Du meintest Stefan? Nicht verwandt noch verschwägert mit "Python" Andreas "Dialerkönig" Richter


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Upsi - Ja, natürlich. Hab´s sofort geändert. Der andere da wo ist einem dann doch in deutlich anderer Erinnerung.


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Gewinnspieler werden verkauft*

Ein Praxisbeispiel: Verwaltungsgericht Köln, 21 L 285/11


> Zudem spricht vieles dafür, dass die offenkundig vorformulierten Einwilligungserklärungen, die im Zusammenhang mit der Teilnahme der Erklärenden an einem Gewinnspiel für ein Navigationsgerät bzw. im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung der Internetseite "luxus-gewinnspiel.de" abgegeben worden sein sollen, nach ihrem Inhalt keine wirksame Einwilligungen im Sinne von § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG darstellen. Denn diese Erklärungen, die sich auf ein sehr breites Spektrum von Branchen und Werbungs-Übertragungsmedien beziehen, dürften nicht hinreichend bestimmt sein und unzulässigen Generaleinwilligungen gleichstehen. Die vorgelegte Klausel kann nämlich auf die Bewerbung aller möglichen Waren und Dienstleistungen durch einen nicht überschaubaren Kreis von Unternehmen ("Veranstalter", "Sponsoren", "beauftragte Dienstleister") bezogen werden. Dadurch ist für den Verbraucher insbesondere nicht erkennbar, wer sich ihm gegenüber auf seine - angeblich - erteilte Einwilligung berufen kann.


----------



## dvill (10 März 2012)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/egentic-gmbh-die-datensammler-aus-sulzbach-11676133.html


> Im Grunde beruht das Geschäftsmodell der entgeltlosen Gewinnspiele auf einer einfachen Abmachung: Die Teilnahme kostet nichts, stattdessen zahlt der Spieler quasi mit seinem guten Namen und seinen Kontaktdaten.


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2012)

Demnächst muss man nicht einmal mehr gewinnspielen, jeder wird verkauft: 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...erfen-daten-ihrer-buerger-verkaufen-1.1404929


> Einwohnermeldeämter sollen künftig die persönlichen Daten ihrer Bürger an Werbefirmen und Inkassounternehmen verkaufen dürfen, so sieht es das neue Meldegesetz vor. Nicht einmal Geburtstage und frühere Namen sind tabu. Datenschützer sind entsetzt über die Geschäftemacherei - zumal sich Betroffene nicht dagegen wehren können.


Volk oder Lobby - wer bestimmt das Abstimmverhalten der Lobbyvertreter?


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2012)

http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2012-07/meldegesetz-spd-bundesrat


> SPD will Meldegesetz im Bundesrat blockieren
> 
> Fehlende Einspruchsmöglichkeiten gegen Adressweitergabe haben Empörung über das von der Koalition beschlossene Gesetz ausgelöst. Nun will es die SPD im Bundesrat stoppen.


----------



## sascha (8 Juli 2012)

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt, dass dieses Gesetz 1. in letzter Sekunde so von der Union eingebracht, und 2. mitten in der Fußball-Euphorie im Hauruckverfahren durchgezogen wurde....


----------



## SchnellChecker (6 August 2012)

Naja, weder das eine noch das andere ist seltsam. Die Frage ist eben nur, warum die SPD erst später so "lauffreudig" war und vorab den Popo nicht in die Höhe gebracht hat. Immerhin kann man ja nun im (bald) http://lottoratgeber.wordpress.com spielen, um mal zum Ausgangsthema zurück zu kehren, denn online Lotto - Gewinnspiel ... naja ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## drboe (7 August 2012)

SchnellChecker schrieb:


> Naja, weder das eine noch das andere ist seltsam. Die Frage ist eben nur, warum die SPD erst später so "lauffreudig" war und vorab den Popo nicht in die Höhe gebracht hat. Immerhin kann man ja nun im (bald) online Lotto spielen, um mal zum Ausgangsthema zurück zu kehren, denn online Lotto - Gewinnspiel ... naja ich weiß ja nicht


Weil die SPD

- im Grunde das Gleiche will, wie die CDU, nur noch beflissener gegenüber Industrie, Handel und Banken
- Bürgerangelegenheiten nur halbherzig, wenn überhaupt, verfolgt
- Vorlagen für Gesetze nicht liest bzw. nicht versteht (gilt auch für eigene Vorlagen)
- sich derzeit voll auf die Sicherung der Spekulationsgeschäfte von Banken konzentrieren muss
- die Abstimmung als nicht so wichtig ansah, wie solche über ESM, Bundeswehreinsätze oder Beschneidung von Kindern
- keine Chance sah, fernsehwirksam die x-te Rede zu Mindestlöhnen zu schwingen, weil das Thema ja gar nicht zur Abstimmung stand
- es unfair findet, ihre politische Arbeit an Hand des Partei- und des aktuellen Wahlprogramms zu beurteilen
- krampfhaft nach Themen sucht, mit denen den Wählern vorgegaukelt werden soll, sie stünde für eine andere Politik als CDU/CSU/FDP und Bündnis 90/Die Gurken
- ihre unsoziale Politik seit der Kanzlerschaft von Gerhard "Putins Liebling" Schröder vor Wahlen gern vergessen machen möchte
- erst den Genossen Gabriel fragen musste, der aber vor der Glotze saß und Fussball guckte

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2012)

Eines der Probleme ist ja heutzutage, dass man im Prinzip niemanden aus dem aktuellen Angebot ruhigen Gewissens wählen kann.


----------

